# Wolf Guard Terminator WIP



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

OK, so I figured this guy wouldn't fit into either the Death Guard thread (duh) or the 'original sculpts' thread (since he's neither original nor a pure sculpt), so he gets his own niche. Based very much on the picture from the cover of the current Space Wolves codex, and after a couple of hours' worth of cutting, filing, drilling and re-positioning, here's the guy I'm making - my first Loyalist Marine ever - for my entry to a conversion competition I'm running over at Relicnews.

Here he is next to the picture that inspired his pose:









I went for that pose since I wanted him to be very much a 'berserk killing machine' sort of guy in mid-killfrenzy pose; in this pic the upper torso is blue-tacked on as I wanted to keep the two separate to make it easier to work on things while GS work on the other section is curing. The Flagellant head that's in there at the moment is just a place holder, but looking at it _in situ_ it strikes me as actually not bad at all for a Space Wolf...hmm...

And here's where I am with him so far, pretty much finished adding Space Wolf-y detail to the legs:










I'm particularly pleased with actual legible Futhark rune on the little runestone hanging off the cord on his left leg...




_____


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome. keep it up!


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Svart, svart svart... one day ill look at some of your sculpts and think "I could do that.." but for now, I cant say anything, my jaw has fallen off and hit the ground...


----------



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, my jaw has dropped. I haven't really used GS myself, and I'm always impressed when I see what people do with it. I shall certainly have to practice if I ever want to create anything as cool as that.

I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Battlemaster Srath (Sep 9, 2009)

looking good mate, hopfully i can get that good with GS haha, keep it up.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice gs work.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow. For once I see an error in your work. The right upper leg just looks wayyyy to long.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> Wow. For once I see an error in your work. The right upper leg just looks wayyyy to long.


Heh...I've actually had people on other forums say they think it's too _short_. It looks about right to me when you factor in where the knee would actually be, i.e. behind the pad itself; remember that joint's at pretty much full stretch, given the overall position. I'm really fussy about proportion and scale and spent a long time dry-joining the bits of this guy together, trimming the armature wire to what seemed to be the right length to me. It certainly looks right to me once the torso is on, but there's a deal of work to be done on that yet


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate people who are that good 

I still struggle to keep it clear of fingerprints or from sticking to everything under the sun... one days, many thousands of years from now I will be as good as you


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow!
If this turns out like your other projects this will kick ass, keep it up:biggrin:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Well looking at it closer I think of where the bones would be and the leg doesn't seem to be much longer than the other one if it is but it seems perhaps there might be an incongruity between the upper and lower leg lengths. Before I had been looking at how long the calve bones would be compared to the thigh bone and it just seems as though the thigh bone would be quite a bit longer. It could easily be the picture's angle though.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Here he is with the torso; note how I've managed to sculpt incredibly realistic-looking blu-tack _*cough*_:
























Meh. The legs _are_ a little on the thin side, I guess, but I do think their length is right for the overall figure in this pose, and the thinness is there in the original part. And while they're tiny, to my eyes the green-stuffed fangs make quite a difference to the overall feel of the head and make him a lot more feral-looking. 

A little detail I like on the storm bolter - the rune _Thurisaz_ embossed on a wooden panel:









And a dumb-but-it-works idea I hit upon for adding stuff to shoulderpads; by themselves they're a bugger to get a grip on for sculpting purposes, but if you stick them onto a pair of Terminator legs with a big lump of blu-tack it makes them easy to work with:


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think the upper leg is either too long or too thin. It's a great job regardless.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the legs and body are well out of proportion.

With a shoter body, the legs will look fine.
With bigger, bulkier legs, the Torso will look fine.

Sorry man, I just don't like this one :/


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Meh. The legs _are_ a little on the thin side, I guess, but I do think their length is right for the overall figure in this pose, and the thinness is there in the original part. And while they're tiny, to my eyes the green-stuffed fangs make quite a difference to the overall feel of the head and make him a lot more feral-looking...


The head is indeed ace with those fangs in the mouth. Really sweet!
About the leg, yea it does look a bit thin. How about having something, like a wolf tail talisman or knife or whatnot, hang down on that leg to take focus away from the "thin" leg?


----------



## contorter (Oct 13, 2008)

I can just say wow and bow before your skills. If this turns out the smalest like your deathguards then you have made me a happy man. The only thing is the leg, but I agree with Madien Maniac that you maybe can but something there to draw away the attention. +rep.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I think the legs just "look" too thin i recon once u have finished green stuffing the rest it will look fine ... i have to say u have some mean green stuffing skillz
Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Svart I thought id show ya thsi fella i started a while back. if thats okay with you I fancied your feedback on him. 
















He too is based on the artwork.

Nice to see you branching out into semi-loyalists lol


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Munky, that guy looks totally like chuck norris with a pony tail!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Gobbo said:


> Munky, that guy looks totally like chuck norris with a pony tail!


Not quite the effect I was going for but if there ever was a hardest Space wolf it would be Chuck Norris!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The only thing I dont like about your version Munky is the angle of the Axe. I understand that they painted it angled on the picture to show what it was more clearly. I have always thought it looks weird though, one would expect the blade to be flat after a swing, and I think keeping it flat on a model will render a better result, as if he has just completed a back-swing with the axe

Back on topic: Looking forward to next update


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

After much staring at pics of the model and checking out comments from people here and on other forums, I've bulked out his legs a little with some wolf pelts:
















I still really liked his overall pose, so I decided that bulking out his upper legs was the most logical thing to do. Not much left to do on him now...which is probably a good thing since there's only 2 days left till the competition deadline


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

absolutely amazing greenstuffing skills, you still continue to amaze me

cheers

edd


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I concur my friend your green work still amazes me I have to build my minis from existing components, where you just make em!. I think the changes you have made are good for the mini. Please let us know how you get on in the competition.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

And here's the finished product, Varg of the Wolf Guard:









Detail shots:
































For my first attempt at a Loyalist Marine, I'm pretty pleased with him


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh my. That is one helluva wolf guard terminator. You and your green stuff skills.... *jealous* 

The only thing I have to say is maybe fix the hammer and make it more "Space Wolf-ish" like use the wolf head from the Space Wolf backpack and put it on the hammer. 

oh, and here's some rep =]


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

much better 

well done


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the only thing i find is wrong with it, is that the detail on the origanil head is nothing compared to your skill level, which is kinda funny.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Hammertime!!!:biggrin:

The final results will be awesome to hear


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Actually, I'm currently 20-16 down; the voting thread is here. I know the woman I'm up against - hell, I did some of the work on my Terminator round at her place while she was sat there working on her entry - she's a good friend of mine, so it feels slightly odd...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Both are very solid entries, good luck, looks like you need it :wink:


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Great work on the Wolf Guard... although too late for the entry into that competition maybe thoughts for the future:

Really not sure about a human-looking skull on the waist belt... personally something runic, feral or Imperial. And I think the thunderhammer head should also have a rune carved into it.

Very tough opponent with that Orc beast-bike... credit to both of you!


----------

